# 175 OKW,  & 100 SS Points to Rent @$17 Per Point



## LisaC2236

Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.

I can book OKW  11 months in advance &  7 months for all other DVC resorts reservation must be used by August 31,2020   Points are $17 pp 
Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
I have recommendations if you would like to see some other vacations I have booked.
Lisa



Please let me know
The Resort choices :
Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
Dates you are checking in
Dates you are checking out


After I check availability, I will promptly get back to you.

I look forward to helping you


----------



## G.Napoli886

Hello! Looking for January 26-28 or Feb 2-4... Any Studio in property for 4 people 2 kids 2 adults


----------



## danzcourt

Hello!  Looking for Jan 17-Jan 25th.  Any place on property.  There will be 5 adults and 3 kids, so I am open to a 2 bdrm or 2 studios.  Thank you!


----------



## G.Napoli886

ps. also interested in dates in June for Grand Floridian


----------



## LisaC2236

G.Napoli886 said:


> Hello! Looking for January 26-28 or Feb 2-4... Any Studio in property for 4 people 2 kids 2 adults


Sorry I didn't find anything available for either of those dates sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## LisaC2236

danzcourt said:


> Hello!  Looking for Jan 17-Jan 25th.  Any place on property.  There will be 5 adults and 3 kids, so I am open to a 2 bdrm or 2 studios.  Thank you!


Sorry I didn't find anything available for either of those dates sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## LisaC2236

Sorry I couldn't find anything for all those dates I did find 2 Bedroom Sarasota from the 20 to the 24


----------



## G.Napoli886

Thanks for checking for me Lisa, I appreciate it


----------



## NancyP42

wondering if there is any availability either the week of December 7th to 14th or Nov 30th - Dec 7th at OKW family of 4. 2 adults 2 kids 
thanks for checking


----------



## sleepie

Im looking for a  deluxe studio that can sleep 5 for 4 nights for the weekend of 1MAY to  check out 5MAY(almost 7 months out)

AK savana view would be great
but any location really


----------



## LisaC2236

sleepie said:


> Im looking for a  deluxe studio that can sleep 5 for 4 nights for the weekend of 1MAY to  check out 5MAY(almost 7 months out)
> 
> AK savana view would be great
> but any location really
> [/QUOTE
> Good Morning
> They have a Animal Kingdom Kadani Studio Savana View & a 1 Bedroom Kadani Savana view available.


----------



## LisaC2236

The 1 Bedroom can sleep 5


----------



## LisaC2236

NancyP42 said:


> wondering if there is any availability either the week of December 7th to 14th or Nov 30th - Dec 7th at OKW family of 4. 2 adults 2 kids
> thanks for checking


Sorry they don't have any of those dates available for OKW do you want me to check any other location


----------



## sleepie

thanks, I know I am a few days short of 7 months, can you see availability for studios for 1MAY to 4MAY? 

These can do 5 person studios
-riviera
-beach club
-Polynesian
-flordian


----------



## LisaC2236

sleepie said:


> thanks, I know I am a few days short of 7 months, can you see availability for studios for 1MAY to 4MAY?
> 
> These can do 5 person studios
> -riviera
> -beach club
> -Polynesian
> -flordian


Ok they do have polynesian Standard & Lakeview & the riviera


----------



## PPFDDisneyLover

Hi I'm looking for availability Feb 13-21, 2020 at either of these resorts:

BRV
CCV
BCV

Deluxe Studio

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## LisaC2236

PPFDDisneyLover said:


> Hi I'm looking for availability Feb 13-21, 2020 at either of these resorts:
> 
> BRV
> CCV
> BCV
> 
> Deluxe Studio
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Hi I'm sorry they did'nt have any availability for any of those dates for those locations.
Let me know if there is anything else I can check for you.


----------



## shotzie132

Need GC Studio, March 27th - April 1st.


----------



## John Parsons

Looking for beach club / boardwalk studio or 1 br Mar 12-16 or  Mar 19-23 thanks.


----------



## LisaC2236

PPFDDisneyLover said:


> Hi I'm looking for availability Feb 13-21, 2020 at either of these resorts:
> 
> BRV
> CCV
> BCV
> 
> Deluxe Studio
> 
> Thanks in Advance!





John Parsons said:


> Looking for beach club / boardwalk studio or 1 br Mar 12-16 or  Mar 19-23 thanks.


Hi They have availability for a one bedroom in the BW from 3/19-3/23. No other availability for studios.


----------



## LisaC2236

shotzie132 said:


> Need GC Studio, March
> 
> 
> shotzie132 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need GC Studio, March 27th - April 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is GC?
> 27th - April 1st.
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepie

LisaC2236 said:


> Ok they do have polynesian Standard & Lakeview & the riviera


those would all be great options, but I dont know how to do a PM cant find a link
1 minor change that we would like to go until the 5th, So 1MAY to 5MAY
you wont be able to book these for a few days.


----------



## LisaC2236

sleepie said:


> those would all be great options, but I dont know how to do a PM cant find a link
> 1 minor change that we would like to go until the 5th, So 1MAY to 5MAY
> you wont be able to book these for a few days.


Lol either do I. Yes I have to wait until the 1st then I could start booking.


----------



## LisaC2236

LisaC2236 said:


> Lol either do I. Yes I have to wait until the 1st then I could start booking.


I believe you have to have 10 posts to PM someone


----------



## samanthabehm

Hello! I’m looking for a studio for 2 people at either AKL, OKW, Floridian or Poly for January 19-24. Thank you!


----------



## cncm

Hi - we're looking for accommodation for 2/14-2/17 next year (any resort), studio preferred (It's just 2 adults). Let me know if you see any availability. Thanks!


----------



## ShirleyFamVacation

Hi Lisa! We are looking for a Studio at the Grand Californian from Jan 12th - 14th. Could you check availability for us?

Thanks!


----------



## T&M

Sent you a PM for December OKW


----------



## LisaC2236

samanthabehm said:


> Hello! I’m looking for a studio for 2 people at either AKL, OKW, Floridian or Poly for January 19-24. Thank you!


I'm sorry there was nothing available for those dates.


----------



## LisaC2236

ShirleyFamVacation said:


> Hi Lisa! We are looking for a Studio at the Grand Californian from Jan 12th - 14th. Could you check availability for us?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sorry there was nothing available for those dates.


----------



## LisaC2236

samanthabehm said:


> Hello! I’m looking for a studio for 2 people at either AKL, OKW, Floridian or Poly for January 19-24. Thank you!


I'm sorry there was nothing available for those dates.


----------



## LisaC2236

cncm said:


> Hi - we're looking for accommodation for 2/14-2/17 next year (any resort), studio preferred (It's just 2 adults). Let me know if you see any availability. Thanks!


I'm sorry there was nothing available for those dates.


----------



## ayer239

Hi Lisa...I think we might be just outside of the 11 month window but interested in booking the Grand Floridian Deluxe Studio - Standard View from 9/15-9/23 2020. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LisaC2236

ayer239 said:


> Hi Lisa...I think we might be just outside of the 11 month window but interested in booking the Grand Floridian Deluxe Studio - Standard View from 9/15-9/23 2020. Thanks in advance!


Yes It will not let me book anything yet. I can definitely check as it gets closer to the 11 month date.


----------



## Ahdino30

Anything available for Dec 5-11th. 2 adults. Not picky


----------



## NancyP42

LisaC2236 said:


> Sorry they don't have any of those dates available for OKW do you want me to check any other location


Hi Lisa, yes I would be open to any of the villas with a one bedroom with kitchen


----------



## LisaC2236

NancyP42 said:


> Hi Lisa, yes I would be open to any of the villas with a one bedroom with kitchen


Sorry Nancy no availability for either of those weeks


----------



## LisaC2236

Ahdino30 said:


> Anything available for Dec 5-11th. 2 adults. Not picky


Sorry they have no availability for that week. They are booked solid studio's & 1 Bedrooms for the month of December.


----------



## MellieMouse2014

I'm looking for anything available 11/28-12/1, 2019. 2 adults, 2 toddlers


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi looking for a studio or a 1 bd for two adults Dec 15 - Dec 20th. Or Dec 14 - Dec 19th. Prefer OKW but really anything at this point that would have two beds. Thanks


----------



## Kenric Taylor

Hello, I'm looking for anything available 10/29-11/3 or 11/5-11/11 both 2019.  2 adults 1 teen.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## NancyP42

LisaC2236 said:


> Sorry Nancy no availability for either of those weeks


Thanks for checking


----------



## LisaC2236

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi looking for a studio or a 1 bd for two adults Dec 15 - Dec 20th. Or Dec 14 - Dec 19th. Prefer OKW but really anything at this point that would have two beds. Thanks


Hi there is nothing in any DVC for those dates for a studio or 1 Bedroom sorry I could'nt help


----------



## LisaC2236

Kenric Taylor said:


> Hello, I'm looking for anything available 10/29-11/3 or 11/5-11/11 both 2019.  2 adults 1 teen.  Thanks in advance.


Hi I'm sorry they didn't have anything for those dates at any location.


----------



## Kenric Taylor

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I'm sorry they didn't have anything for those dates at any location.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## Johnny11

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over 489 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $17 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you




11/18/2019 for studio or 1 bedroom at Poly, Bay Lake, or Grand Floridian


----------



## frisby1986

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over 489 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $17 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you


HI, i AM LOOKING FOR OLD KEY WEST MAR 21-27 2020


----------



## Chardin

I am looking for any resort studio nov 4-11 for a family of 4. Anything available?


----------



## txdisneygrl

I’m looking for a one bedroom preferably OKW, AKL, or Saratoga for Dec 2-6. Anything left?


----------



## WIDisneyGirl

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over 489 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $17 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you


Looking for 2/22-2/29/20   Only interested in GFV or Poly Villas   Studio


----------



## LisaC2236

frisby1986 said:


> HI, i AM LOOKING FOR OLD KEY WEST MAR 21-27 2020


Hi what kind of accomodations will you need?


----------



## LisaC2236

WIDisneyGirl said:


> Looking for 2/22-2/29/20   Only interested in GFV or Poly Villas   Studio


Sorry neither one had availability for those dates. Unfortunatley studio's go fast.


----------



## Anna Jackson

anything for 5 adults/ Feb 4th- Feb8th


----------



## LisaC2236

Chardin said:


> I am looking for any resort studio nov 4-11 for a family of 4. Anything available?


Sorry Nothing for those dates


----------



## LisaC2236

Anna Jackson said:


> anything for 5 adults/ Feb 4th- Feb8th


check out on the 8th. Are you willing to split the stay between two resorts


----------



## Anna Jackson

LisaC2236 said:


> check out on the 8th. Are you willing to split the stay between two resorts



We are open to a split stay


----------



## LisaC2236

txdisneygrl said:


> I’m looking for a one bedroom preferably OKW, AKL, or Saratoga for Dec 2-6. Anything left?


Sorry they have nothing for that week.


----------



## LisaC2236

Anna Jackson said:


> anything for 5 adults/ Feb 4th- Feb8th


Sorry they had AK kidani for the 4,5,6 but nothing for the night of the 6th anywhere and then OKW & AK Jambo had the 7th Sorry I couldn't help 
Lisa


----------



## Anna Jackson

LisaC2236 said:


> Sorry they had AK kidani for the 4,5,6 but nothing for the night of the 6th anywhere and then OKW & AK Jambo had the 7th Sorry I couldn't help
> Lisa


No 


LisaC2236 said:


> Sorry they had AK kidani for the 4,5,6 but nothing for the night of the 6th anywhere and then OKW & AK Jambo had the 7th Sorry I couldn't help
> Lisa


appreciate the help Lisa thank you


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi Checking in 12/15/19 , checking out 12/20/19. 2 adults, need two beds. Studio or 1 Bedroom any resort. Ok with split stay. Appreciate it.


----------



## mkapley

Looking for three bedroom at okw feb 5-10. Thanks!


----------



## LisaC2236

Hi I'm sorry OKW does not have availability that week.
Saratoga does & AK Kidani does let me know if either one of those work for you.
Lisa


----------



## LisaC2236

txdisneygrl said:


> I’m looking for a one bedroom preferably OKW, AKL, or Saratoga for Dec 2-6. Anything left?


Sorry nothing is left for those dates


----------



## LisaC2236

ShirleyFamVacation said:


> Hi Lisa! We are looking for a Studio at the Grand Californian from Jan 12th - 14th. Could you check availability for us?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi I'm sorry there was nothing available for Jan 12th-14


----------



## wtnoland

Hello, I know its a long shot but anything available in either a Studio or 1 bedroom for 10/15-10/20.


----------



## LisaC2236

wtnoland said:


> Hello, I know its a long shot but anything available in either a Studio or 1 bedroom for 10/15-10/20.


They have nothing available in both Studio & 1 Bedroom for those dates. Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## MLavoie72

First timer, so I apologize if I miss something
Looking for 2 bedroom for 2 adults and 2 kids
June 30-July 5


----------



## LisaC2236

MLavoie72 said:


> First timer, so I apologize if I miss something
> Looking for 2 bedroom for 2 adults and 2 kids
> June 30-July 5


Welcome to disboards. I can only book OKW or Floridian 10 months in advance. Here is your options.  I can book anything 7 months in advance
 OKW 
1 bedroom that will fit all four of you for 162 pts but the kids will have a pull out sofa 
2 bedroom for 216 pts 
In the Floridian 
 1 bedroom standard view  sleeps 5 for 248 pts 
1 Bedroom lakeview 297 pts 
2 Bedroom standard view 340 pts
2 bedroom lakeview 401 pts 
It's a big diffrence in price so just let me know if you want to book any of these.


----------



## mkapley

Hi, we are looking for 5 consecutive nights end of January, first two weeks of feb for 3 bedroom at okw. Flexible but maybe Jan 31-feb 5?


----------



## KR1343

Hi!! I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa at beach club for a week oct 2020. Dates are flexible!! 
Thanks


----------



## LisaC2236

KR1343 said:


> Hi!! I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa at beach club for a week oct 2020. Dates are flexible!!
> Thanks


Hi I can only book 11 months in advance. Sorry


----------



## LisaC2236

mkapley said:


> Hi, we are looking for 5 consecutive nights end of January, first two weeks of feb for 3 bedroom at okw. Flexible but maybe Jan 31-feb 5?





mkapley said:


> Hi, we are looking for 5 consecutive nights end of January, first two weeks of feb for 3 bedroom at okw. Flexible but maybe Jan 31-feb 5?


Hi yes they have Jan31 checking out Feb 5 at OKW for 300 points would you like me to book that for you


----------



## LisaC2236

wtnoland said:


> Hello, I know its a long shot but anything available in either a Studio or 1 bedroom for 10/15-10/20.


Sorry they have no studio's available for those dates


----------



## js

Hi.
Are you able to do a transfer of 114 points for GF?
If so, what is your UY.   I need to make an October 2020 ressie.

Thanks.


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Can you please check Febuary 28-March 4 1 bedroom beachclub


----------



## Josie15

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you




Hi I am new to this!
Four people will be traveling.
Sept 19th-Sept 26th 2020
Contemporary/Towers, Polynesian, Riveraria
Studio

Thank you!!


----------



## LisaC2236

Josie15 said:


> Hi I am new to this!
> Four people will be traveling.
> Sept 19th-Sept 26th 2020
> Contemporary/Towers, Polynesian, Riveraria
> Studio
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi welcome to  disboards!!! I can only book 11 months in advance for Floridian & OKW. I can book 7 months in advance for Bay Lake,Polynesian & Riveria. If you don't get you points by Febuary I will be happy to do it for you


----------



## Josie15

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi welcome to  disboards!!! I can only book 11 months in advance for Floridian & OKW. I can book 7 months in advance for Bay Lake,Polynesian & Riveria. If you don't get you points by Febuary I will be happy to do it for you



That would be fantastic I will keep in touch!!!! Thank you!


----------



## ShannyDoesDisney

Hi!
I’m looking for April 15-19/2020 at any resort, split stay would be fine. Two adults so a studio =)


----------



## LisaC2236

js said:


> Hi.
> Are you able to do a transfer of 114 points for GF?
> If so, what is your UY.   I need to make an October 2020 ressie.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi I'm not sure if I'm able to transfer. I will call MS


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Thanks for your help. Can you  check for a Studio December 2-9 BC,BWV or Polynesian


----------



## patrickhardy

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you


We have some flexibility on arrival/departure dates during Christmas week.  Can arrive as early as 24th and leave as late as 30th.  Ideally we would like to be there the 25th-29th.
1 or 2 BR at BLT, Floridian, Polynesian

I know this is tough...anything available?


----------



## LisaC2236

H


patrickhardy said:


> We have some flexibility on arrival/departure dates during Christmas week.  Can arrive as early as 24th and leave as late as 30th.  Ideally we would like to be there the 25th-29th.
> 1 or 2 BR at BLT, Floridian, Polynesian
> 
> I know this is tough...anything available?


Hi I'm sorrry but the only availability is the Floridian only for the 24 &25


----------



## OKWFan88

Is there any availability for studio or 1 bedroom for two people, the 2nd or 3rd week of Dec 2019 at Saratoga Springs or OKW? Could be as short as a trip of 3 days or as long as 7, very flexible.


----------



## LisaC2236

OKWFan88 said:


> Is there any availability for studio or 1 bedroom for two people, the 2nd or 3rd week of Dec 2019 at Saratoga Springs or OKW? Could be as short as a trip of 3 days or as long as 7, very flexible.


Hi they only have Saratoga available on the 10 & 11 in a studio nothing for OKW. Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## Disneydanigirl

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation. I have a 100 point minimum please  $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will send you a Private Message
> 
> 
> I look forward to helping you


Hi! Availability nov 12-17 this year? Thanks!


----------



## LisaC2236

Disneydanigirl said:


> Hi! Availability nov 12-17 this year? Thanks!


Hi I will be happy to check for you. Can you answer these questions first.
Your Resort choices :
 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Hi Can you check April 1,2020 to April 7


----------



## LBW9812

Hi! I'm new  Do you require the full amount up front and can you add dining plans?


----------



## LisaC2236

LBW9812 said:


> Hi! I'm new  Do you require the full amount up front and can you add dining plans?


Yes I can add a dining plan for you.  I require 50% of payment when you get your confirmation and 50% 90 days before your trip. 
Lisa


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi Can you check April 1,2020 to April 7


Yes I can can you tell me where you would like to stay & what accomodations


----------



## LBW9812

Thank you! I can't remember if I replied or not but it looks like I will need to save up a bit more before I can book! Have a great day!


----------



## NanaLori

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will promptly get back to you.
> 
> I look forward to helping you





LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will promptly get back to you.
> 
> I look forward to helping you


----------



## NanaLori

I am new to renting. Interested in a value or standard room Jan15-23, 2020.


----------



## LisaC2236

NanaLori said:


> I am new to renting. Interested in a value or standard room Jan15-23, 2020.


Great I would be happy to help. Please answer some questions first

3. Room type (studio, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, 3 bedroom) If you aren't flexible here please let me know.
4. Three top choices of locations


----------



## NanaLori

LisaC2236 said:


> Great I would be happy to help. Please answer some questions first
> 
> 3. Room type (studio, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, 3 bedroom) If you aren't flexible here please let me know.
> 4. Three top choices of locations


----------



## NanaLori

Studio is fine. It will be for 2 adults and one child. To be honest, whichever three locations are the most economical


----------



## LisaC2236

NanaLori said:


> Studio is fine. It will be for 2 adults and one child. To be honest, whichever three locations are the most economical


Sorry there is nothing available for any locations for that date. I even checked the 1 bedrooms


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Thanks for your help. Can you  check for a Studio December 2-9 BC,BWV or Polynesian


Sorry there is nothing available for those dates in the BC,BWV or Polynesian


----------



## Rina Schmitt

Anything for jan 3-5. 8 people?


----------



## LisaC2236

Rina Schmitt said:


> Anything for jan 3-5. 8 people?


Sorry there is nothing for those dates in ANY accomodation. You can usually find a room at OKW or Saratoga but this year even those rooms are booked. Sorry I couldn't help.
Lisa


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Hi I don't know if you remember but I bought points from you last year? I'm intrested in booking something for January?


----------



## Rina Schmitt

LisaC2236 said:


> Sorry there is nothing for those dates in ANY accomodation. You can usually find a room at OKW or Saratoga but this year even those rooms are booked. Sorry I couldn't help.
> Lisa


Ok thank you for checking


----------



## LisaC2236

Rina Schmitt said:


> Ok thank you for checking


You're very welcome let me know if there is anything else  I can check for you


----------



## hollandgirls

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I have over185 OKW points for rent and 280 Floridian points for rent will be happy to make any reservation $18 per points . Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will promptly get back to you.
> 
> I look forward to helping you




Hi 
Is there anything available for 10/20-10/28 to sleep 5.  It does not have to be the entire time or could split stays. This late in I can't be picky about a resort!


----------



## LisaC2236

hollandgirls said:


> Hi
> Is there anything available for 10/20-10/28 to sleep 5.  It does not have to be the entire time or could split stays. This late in I can't be picky about a resort!


Hi Sorry all I can find is AKV for 21,22 & 23 a 1 Bedroom nothing else


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi I don't know if you remember but I bought points from you last year? I'm intrested in booking something for January?


Yes Phil I do remember. 3 bedroom for all your family. What week in January are you looking for?


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi I don't know if you remember but I bought points from you last year? I'm intrested in booking something for January?


Can you PM me


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Is there any availability Jan 2-6 in a studio?


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Is there any availability Jan 2-6 in a studio?


I will check for you.


----------



## hollandgirls

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi Sorry all I can find is AKV for 21,22 & 23 a 1 Bedroom nothing else


Thank you Lisa


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Hi I don't know if you remember but I bought points from you last year? I'm intrested in booking something for January?


What dates in January you looking for?


----------



## LisaC2236

LisaC2236 said:


> What dates in January you looking for?


Sorry I replied before I don't know if you got it  January 2-6th


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi any availability for Dec 20th thru Dec 22nd? Two people, prefer a studio but 1 bedroom is fine as well. Any resort is fine. Thanks


----------



## LisaC2236

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi any availability for Dec 20th thru Dec 22nd? Two people, prefer a studio but 1 bedroom is fine as well. Any resort is fine. Thanks


Hi I'm sorry nothing for those dates in either a studio or 1 Bedroom 
Lisa


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Is there anything available in January 6-12th in a studio in VGF


----------



## LisaC2236

Phil Cirrone said:


> Is there any availability Jan 2-6 in a studio?


no nothing


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

Bump


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Can you check Feb 15-23 in a studio BC, BW, Riviera for 4 people


----------



## ccsmith312

Hi there. We are in need of 40 points to be transferred into our account to complete a reservation. Is this something you can help with? We are planning to travel in May 2020.


----------



## LisaC2236

Hi I'm sorry these points were banked so they can not be transfered.
Good luck!!


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## BillyBoot

Hi. I’m looking for a studio at beach club for 2 nights checking in on 19 August 2020 and checking out on 21 August 2020. Is there any availability? Many thanks, James


----------



## KR1343

Good Evening!!
I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa for 6 days oct 2020 dates are very flexible 
4 adults 2 children 
Beach club or Grand Floridian 
Thanks!!


----------



## LisaC2236

KR1343 said:


> Good Evening!!
> I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa for 6 days oct 2020 dates are very flexible
> 4 adults 2 children
> Beach club or Grand Floridian
> Thanks!!


Hi I'm sorry I can only maker reservations up until August 31,2020


----------



## laurendemiguel

Im looking for anything January 18th to 24th or 25th


----------



## LisaC2236

laurendemiguel said:


> Im looking for anything January 18th to 24th or 25th


Good Morning, what kind of accommodations would you be needing
Lisa


----------



## laurendemiguel

LisaC2236 said:


> Good Morning, what kind of accommodations would you be needing
> Lisa



Im looking for any resort preferably boardwalk but any will do. 1 or 2 bedroom


----------



## OKWFan88

Morning, Any availability Dec 17-19 of 2019 for two people. Or Dec 16-19. If no studio is available a 1 bedroom? Any resort is fine.


----------



## LisaC2236

laurendemiguel said:


> Im looking for any resort preferably boardwalk but any will do. 1 or 2 bedroom


Sorry Lauren the only availability they have is a 1 bedroom OKW from the 21thru the 24 and a 2 bedroom at SS from the 20 thru the 24th BW only had a 1 bedroom the 21 & 22


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## laurendemiguel

LisaC2236 said:


> bump



Can they be used to book standard rooms? I know in California since we are limited on DVC resorts you can transfer and use them at Disneyland hotel in the standard rooms.


----------



## LisaC2236

laurendemiguel said:


> Can they be used to book standard rooms? I know in California since we are limited on DVC resorts you can transfer and use them at Disneyland hotel in the standard rooms.


No I'm not able to transfer these points because they were banked.


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## Anneandjarrad

Looking for a studio, open to any resorts with availability 1/24/20-1/28/20. Thanks!


----------



## LisaC2236

Sorry there is nothing for those dates in either a studio or 1 Bedroom 
Lisa


----------



## deansreef

Hi Lisa, looking for a room at any Walt Disney world resort in orlando from November 4th and check out November 7th 2019. 2 adults. 25 year anniversary!


----------



## LisaC2236

Hi Congrats 25 years is a big accomplishment!! They only thing that is available for those dates would be 2 different locations 1 would be a 1 bedroom at the BW for the 4th and then Saratoga in a 1 bedroom for the 5th & 6th if that works let me know
Lisa


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Hi is there anything available for April 15  to the 22 at any Studio or 1 Bedroom


----------



## LisaC2236

There is full availability at SS are you willing to split your stay between two places
Lisa


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## Phil Cirrone

LisaC2236 said:


> There is full availability at SS are you willing to split your stay between two places
> Lisa


I'm open to that


----------



## LisaC2236

BUMP


----------



## Sdickenson

Hello! We are looking to book a studio within the first two weeks of March, preferable to the first week. We don’t have airfare yet so we are open. We would like to stay a week and are open to switching hotels mid-way. Any opening from as little as 3 days would be great. Our first choice is AK, with Boardwalk being 2nd, but are open to anything! Thanks!


----------



## LisaC2236

Hi! The Animal Kingdom Kidani villas has the 2nd-4th available with the savannah view, or standard view the 2nd and 3rd. Saratoga is available the 1st to the 6th. Let me know if this works


----------



## Sdickenson

I was hoping to have at least three days at the same hotel, and my husband didn’t love the Saratoga Springs. Thank you so mich for checking for me! If anything pops up, please let me know!


----------



## LisaC2236

Of course


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## FLORIDAFLOUNDER

LisaC2236 said:


> Hi I have been a DVC member since 94 and have been making reservations as long. I will be happy to make any reservation.
> 
> I can book OKW  11 months in advance &  7 months for all other DVC resorts reservation must be used by August 31,2020   Points are $17 pp GFV $18 pp
> Please PM me so we can get started making a magical vacation for you.
> I have recommendations if you would like to see some other vacations I have booked.
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> The Resort choices :
> Size of Accommodations - 1st choice, 2nd choice, 3rd choice
> Dates you are checking in
> Dates you are checking out
> 
> 
> After I check availability, I will promptly get back to you.
> 
> I look forward to helping you



Hello

any resort
studio
2 adults
check in 11/30
check out 12/2

Thank you! Elizabeth


----------



## LisaC2236

FLORIDAFLOUNDER said:


> Hello
> 
> any resort
> studio
> 2 adults
> check in 11/30
> check out 12/2
> 
> Thank you! Elizabeth
> 
> Hi did you find anything yet the website was down this morning.


----------



## LisaC2236

FLORIDAFLOUNDER said:


> Hello
> 
> any resort
> studio
> 2 adults
> check in 11/30
> check out 12/2
> 
> Thank you! Elizabeth


Hi Elizabeth I could not find anything. Studio's go really quick even at the 7 month date


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Hi there! Will you be renting points for 2021? I will be looking at renting points 11 months out for a 1 bedroom at OKW either at the end of Jan or beg of Feb. Thank you!


----------



## cmhildebran

Hello! I am looking at a 3-night stay between January 2nd through the 10th? Do you have anything available in a studio? I'm pretty flexible on dates.


----------



## LisaC2236

Hi the only thing they had available was the 6th & 7th in Saratoga  Springs let me know if you want to me to check out anything else or a 1 bedroom for you
Lisa


----------



## jenniex3

Any studios available for either 2/8 - 2/14 or 2/18-2/23? 
2 adult and 1 infant


----------



## LisaC2236

[Q



SpecEdismyLife said:


> Hi there! Will you be renting points for 2021? I will be looking at renting points 11 months out for a 1 bedroom at OKW either at the end of Jan or beg of Feb. Thank you!


Hi Possible when are you looking to rent January 2021?


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Hi,  it would be either the week of Jan 24-29 or Jan 31- Feb 5.


----------



## LisaC2236

SpecEdismyLife said:


> Hi,  it would be either the week of Jan 24-29 or Jan 31- Feb 5.


Hi Ok the way DVC works is that you can only book your home base 11 months in advance so no one would not be able to book those points until Feb-March 2020. Hope I helped.
Lisa


----------



## Seb900

Hi Lisa. Am looking for 140 points for 1 bed at Grand Floridian villas August 2020.  Do you still have these ?  Please pm me if you do. Thanks


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------



## LisaC2236

bump


----------

